# Trenton Thompson



## SCswampCAT (Feb 23, 2017)

Hospitalized from what I read on DawgNation. Hes out now but has anyone heard of it?


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 23, 2017)

He was released, not a lot of details, sources close to situation reported no drugs or alcohol were involved. For what that is worth.


----------



## Firescooby (Feb 23, 2017)

Tox report clean, but found by PD dazed and walking around. Admitted to taking 2 Oxy's


----------



## Gut_Pile (Feb 23, 2017)

Radi Nabulsi reporting that Thompson is withdrawing from classes for this semester


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 23, 2017)

Don't want to throw judgement on the kid but it sounds like he was pilled up. Or under the influence of something. Hope he's ok even thought the test say negative something is weird here.


----------



## lbzdually (Feb 23, 2017)

He said he had taken 2 oxycontins when found by police dazed and stumbling.  Drug test showed no oxy in his system.  My educated guess is that he suffered a medical emergency and hallucinated taking drugs, which if you think about it is a lot more scary.  First time is history of college football that a player has claimed to take illegal drugs, and a drug test said otherwise.


----------



## bullgator (Feb 23, 2017)

I hope it's not a sign of a more serious problem. Hopefully he gets this taken care of before fall practice starts.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 23, 2017)

I think he has a lot more to worry about than fall practice right now.


----------



## lbzdually (Feb 23, 2017)

bullgator said:


> I hope it's not a sign of a more serious problem. Hopefully he gets this taken care of before fall practice starts.



First thing that comes to mind is some sort of brain injury or impingement or chemical imbalance because of an underlying illness.  Imagine the most vivid, realistic dream you've ever had, then imagine doing that while completely awake.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 23, 2017)

He said he had taken two Oxy so my guess is he took something. Not good! Saying he had taken the pills means he took something.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 24, 2017)

Fire Mark Richt!


----------



## formula1 (Feb 24, 2017)

*re:*

Not saying what it is, but someone close to me not too long ago was walking around in a daze at school.  His instructor escorted him to a school nurse and called the parents.  Long story short there was a bad infection that required some intravenous meds to clear up!

It's not always drugs, that's all I'm saying.


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 24, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> First thing that comes to mind is some sort of brain injury or impingement or chemical imbalance because of an underlying illness.  Imagine the most vivid, realistic dream you've ever had, then imagine doing that while completely awake.



This is my concern as well.  Hope he recovers well.


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 24, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> He said he had taken two Oxy so my guess is he took something. Not good! Saying he had taken the pills means he took something.



He was on LEGAL medication for a medical problem.  He obviously was disorientated, which could explain how he misspoke or was misunderstood about what he took.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 24, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> Don't want to throw judgement on the kid but it sounds like he was pilled up. Or under the influence of something. Hope he's ok even thought the test say negative something is weird here.




http://www.espn.com/college-football/news/story?id=2084954


Could be Lyme Disease


----------



## lbzdually (Feb 24, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> He said he had taken two Oxy so my guess is he took something. Not good! Saying he had taken the pills means he took something.



And yet his drug screen was clean.  People are having trouble with that part.  He had legal prescription for pain pills after shoulder surgery a few weeks ago, but yet he had taken nothing.  Like someone said above, extreme infections can cause hallucinations, and the surgery could have been the cause for the infection.  However, if it was an infection that bad, I find it hard to believe they would have released him from the hospital.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 24, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> And yet his drug screen was clean.  People are having trouble with that part.  He had legal prescription for pain pills after shoulder surgery a few weeks ago, but yet he had taken nothing.  Like someone said above, extreme infections can cause hallucinations, and the surgery could have been the cause for the infection.  However, if it was an infection that bad, I find it hard to believe they would have released him from the hospital.



That's why I'm leaning more toward he had taken something. If he indeed had a serious condition he would still be in the hospital. But all of us are guessing at what it is. Let's just hope the kid get's over whatever it is.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 24, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> http://www.espn.com/college-football/news/story?id=2084954
> 
> 
> Could be Lyme Disease



Flaka...........


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 24, 2017)

MudDucker said:


> He was on LEGAL medication for a medical problem.  He obviously was disorientated, which could explain how he misspoke or was misunderstood about what he took.



Agree could be innocent of any narcotics. But something is not adding up here. Medical condition but was released from the hospital within a few hours..... Fishy. I'm thinking he might have an opiate addiction..... From the surgery. Could be wrong.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 27, 2017)

formula1 said:


> Not saying what it is, but someone close to me not too long ago was walking around in a daze at school.  His instructor escorted him to a school nurse and called the parents.  Long story short there was a bad infection that required some intravenous meds to clear up!
> 
> It's not always drugs, that's all I'm saying.



Syphilis?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 27, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> Agree could be innocent of any narcotics. But something is not adding up here. Medical condition but was released from the hospital within a few hours..... Fishy. I'm thinking he might have an opiate addiction..... From the surgery. Could be wrong.



I could care less what he's on.. Just win baby...


----------



## FootLongDawg (Feb 27, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> I could care less what he's on.. Just win baby...



Agree.  Must be enrolled for school for fall semester to be eligible.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 27, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> I could care less what he's on.. Just win baby...





FootLongDawg said:


> Agree.  Must be enrolled for school for fall semester to be eligible.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 27, 2017)

Sounds like Trent does indeed have a pre existing medical condition that dates backs before the  Smart era and had an adverse reaction to medication he was taking. Glad I was wrong but hope the young man finds the help he needs.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 28, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> Sounds like Trent does indeed have a pre existing medical condition that dates backs before the  Smart era and had an adverse reaction to medication he was taking. Glad I was wrong but hope the young man finds the help he needs.



Yep, hopefully he makes a full recovery!

http://www.espn.com/college-footbal...pson-leaving-school-significant-medical-issue


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 28, 2017)

He is suffering from injury pain and depression.  Rocker was his rock and when he was let go, Trent became very despondent.  Reports say he will be back after getting medical assistance.  I hope he recovers well!

BTW, I am tired of people jumping on these kids, regardless of their team.  Let the first perfect person pick up the rock and chunk it!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 28, 2017)

MudDucker said:


> He is suffering from injury pain and depression.  Rocker was his rock and when he was let go, Trent became very despondent.  Reports say he will be back after getting medical assistance.  I hope he recovers well!
> 
> BTW, I am tired of people jumping on these kids, regardless of their team.  Let the first perfect person pick up the rock and chunk it!



I guess I'm guilty. I'm the chief of all sinners and I guess I jumped to conclusions with Trent. But let's be honest it was pretty cloudy based off initial reports on Trent. So I wouldn't bash or throw rocks at any person that THOUGHT the kid was high on something because these jokers steal checks, get high , get drunk, steal Scooters, beat their babies momma, rape women, rob stores, and on and on. That is all.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 1, 2017)

MudDucker said:


> BTW, I am tired of people jumping on these kids, regardless of their team.  Let the first perfect person pick up the rock and chunk it!



Jameis Winston... That is all..


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 1, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Jameis Winston... That is all..



Busted    In my defense, that was a open criminal act v possible drug/alcohol abuse by a college kid.  That is all!


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 1, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> I guess I'm guilty. I'm the chief of all sinners and I guess I jumped to conclusions with Trent. But let's be honest it was pretty cloudy based off initial reports on Trent. So I wouldn't bash or throw rocks at any person that THOUGHT the kid was high on something because these jokers steal checks, get high , get drunk, steal Scooters, beat their babies momma, rape women, rob stores, and on and on. That is all.



Did you not do anything stupid in college?  All I will say is that I am SO thankful that everyone didn't have a phone camera when I was that guy.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 1, 2017)

MudDucker said:


> Busted    In my defense, that was a open criminal act v possible drug/alcohol abuse by a college kid.  That is all!





MudDucker said:


> Did you not do anything stupid in college?  All I will say is that I am SO thankful that everyone didn't have a phone camera when I was that guy.




Nope! I was a perfect example and a model citizen..


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 1, 2017)

MudDucker said:


> Did you not do anything stupid in college?  All I will say is that I am SO thankful that everyone didn't have a phone camera when I was that guy.



I'm lucky my old man was in law enforcement. He saved me from two felonies on two separate situations. I was the furthest thing from perfect. I think about it a lot and I'm thankful for what he did. He told me on the last one I was on my own. I knew he meant it. I got on the right track and never looked backed. Every time I vote I remember, or grab my rifle or shotgun to go hunting. So it's easy for me to think these kids are up to no good because I was. I don't do it with a mentality of I was saint. It's just the opposite.


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 2, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Nope! I was a perfect example and a model citizen..



I'm sorry, but as soon as I get off the floor from laughing, I will be glad to take this response and spread it my garden for fertilizer.  Me thinks this might be a prevarication.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 2, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> I'm lucky my old man was in law enforcement. He saved me from two felonies on two separate situations. I was the furthest thing from perfect. I think about it a lot and I'm thankful for what he did. He told me on the last one I was on my own. I knew he meant it. I got on the right track and never looked backed. Every time I vote I remember, or grab my rifle or shotgun to go hunting. So it's easy for me to think these kids are up to no good because I was. I don't do it with a mentality of I was saint. It's just the opposite.



Well, not everybody can be perfect like me... 



MudDucker said:


> I'm sorry, but as soon as I get off the floor from laughing, I will be glad to take this response and spread it my garden for fertilizer.  Me thinks this might be a prevarication.



What? You don't believe me?


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 2, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Well, not everybody can be perfect like me...
> 
> 
> 
> What? You don't believe me?



Pretty sure I bought some meth from you years ago...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 2, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> Pretty sure I bought some meth from you years ago...



I never dealt straight with the customers.. I had my runners do that..


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 2, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> I never dealt straight with the customers.. I had my runners do that..



Big Dollar?


----------

